# Time to get out the spring/summer cars, right?



## ShopVac (Apr 25, 2010)

Snows melted (for now), salt and cinders have been cleared from the road due to some heavy rains...only thing I'm missing are the leaves on the trees.

35 degrees today...not quite enough to put the top down, but plenty warm to put on some new shoes (ASA AR1's with Continental ExtremeContacts)

Couple driveway shots after putting them on...

HDR taken, merged with CS5 and Topaz Adjust/Denoise


----------



## chicagofan00 (Feb 10, 2008)

Great shots but I think they would have been 10x better without the trees. All the branches just really distract from the overall image. Just my 2 cents though.


----------



## Dave 330i (Jan 4, 2002)

way too much shopping for my taste.


----------



## mujjuman (Feb 2, 2009)

Nice car


----------

